

Ask HN: Coinbase down? - malandrew

Seems that the coinbase site is up but the login page is extremely laggy and any attempts to login keep failing. Anyone else having this problem?<p>It appears that there is a massive sell off going on:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6863465
======
t0
Same here. I was able to get on up until just recently.

